# Bilt Hamber Auto Foam & Wax Planet 8 Below Comparison



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

So then! My first go at a product comparison!

I've been happily using BH AF for some time now but out of curiosity I bought 500ml of 8 Below from my local Detailing Supplies store to try out.
I saw a fairly scathing review on YouTube of 8 Below without any direct comparison to another product and thought it unfair so decided to do my own mini-review to see for myself.
Please keep in mind I am not a professional (obviously) and my methods are far from scientific.

First the offending vehicle! My 2010 A6 Avant.


















































































It was last washed on the 15th of December and has covered about 800 miles since in all weather conditions (wash day was 3rd Jan). When it was last washed I applied KKD Purity X as a sealant through a Snow Foam lance and evidence of protection was still present (this is the only protection on this car currently).

What I used:-
80ml of WP 8B in 920ml cold water
400ml of BH AF in 600ml cold water
MTM PF22 lance (dial set to full)
Kranzle 1152tst Pressure Washer

For clarity I have tested my washer and lance and 4% PIR for BH would be 380ml in 620ml but for ease I use 400/600.

Both sides of the car visually seemed to be equally dirty so I thought it would be a fair test to use WP 8B on the N/S and BH AF on the O/S. As can be seen below I thoroughly pre-rinsed the car leaving 50% of each front door and wing un-rinsed and a section of the back bumper each side just to the rear of the back wheels un-rinsed.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2icSnrT


__
https://flic.kr/p/2icQ1p3


__
https://flic.kr/p/2icQ1yr


__
https://flic.kr/p/2icSo5S


__
https://flic.kr/p/2icQ2gJ

I then applied WP 8B to the N/S of the car and BH AF to the O/S of the car (I also did my best to 50/50 the front, back and roof of the car).

WP Application -

__
https://flic.kr/p/2icSn9P
AF Application -

__
https://flic.kr/p/2icPZdL

Once each foam application was complete I started a timer for each to give them both the same dwell time. I got my detailing brush out and gave the window seals, badges, grill and other nadgery bits some agitation whilst the foams did their job.

After only 3 minutes it was obvious that WP 8B has a far longer dwell time I also noted that due to the thicker foam it felt more "slippy" when using the detailing brush.

Auto Foam @ 3 minutes dwell time









Wax Planet @ 5 minutes dwell time









Auto Foam @ 7 minutes dwell time (sill)









Wax Planet @ 9 minutes dwell time (sill)









I was originally going for 10 minutes dwell time but due to making a cuppa I ended up at 12 minutes (no biggie).

I rinsed the N/S (WP 8B) and ensure that I got around to rinsing the O/S (BH AF) at the same 12 minute dwell time mark.

WP Door Rinse -

__
https://flic.kr/p/2icTnvK
WP Rear Rinse -

__
https://flic.kr/p/2icTmAo

AF Door Rinse -

__
https://flic.kr/p/2icSjkC
AF Rear Rinse -

__
https://flic.kr/p/2icPXqY

Noted that there was a lot less BH AF than WP 8B left on the car at 12 mins however the BH side was still "wet" so the foam was doing its job.

I will comment that WP 8B seemed to need a bit more rinsing but I put this down to there still being more product clinging to the car.

I then did a quick swipe test on both sides on the pre-rinsed and non pre-rinsed sections.

Pre Rinsed Swipe - The round pad is Wax Planet









Non Pre-Rinsed Swipe - The round pad is Wax Planet









Both foams cleaned very well (although both left some traffic film behind), but if you pressed me for an opinion I would say that BH AF had a very slight lead on cleaning power on my test, however in my opinion WP 8B does have the edge in other areas which at the very least evens the score!

At 4% PIR on my setup I work BH AF out at 45 pence per wash if you buy 5L @ £16.95rrp and I would get 38 washes from that 5L (I can get 3 washes out of a full lance bottle).

With WP 8B at 80ml in a full lance if you purchase 5L @ £27.50rrp I would get 188 washes out of that 5L at a cost of only 15 pence per wash which makes it much better value for money it also won me over on the dwell time which I reckon I could have pushed out much further than 12 minutes I used today, I expect that 15-20 minutes would be easily achievable.

**Even if you only buy 500ml of WP 8B @ £6rrp that would still only be 32 pence per wash at my dilution ratio!

So my conclusion is that both BH AF and WP 8B are VERY good products, for me on this test BH had the edge in cleaning power but only slightly and if I hadn't tested them side by side I wouldn't have noticed the difference, however the economy and dwell time of WP 8B do win it over for me.

I've still got a couple of litres of BH AF which I will happily use but I think I will be an 8 Below convert going forwards (but I'm always up for trying new products).

After my testing I re-foamed the car with 8 below and left it to dwell for another 10 minutes in order to remove a little more grime and then carried out my normal wash process.

Here's the finished article:-










Hope my first go at a head to head wasn't too boring folks.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Excellent write up mate, and a good head to head test as well.

Thanks buddy.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

After that write up I shall defo give 8 below a go. No, it wasnt boring, just right in fact, a few photo's, all of the detail you need and no waffle.
Well done, keep em' coming.:thumb:


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

In hindsight I might retire my film making skills and just stick to stills! lol


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Nice write up mate. That 25 degree nozzle sounded mighty fierce on the paint though. I understand 40 degrees is generally where it's at for paintwork. (And for your Kranzle, that's a 040 orifice.)
I was impressed how straight you got the foam down the middle of the car! :thumb: I'd have a go at one of those PF22 cannons if they came with a bottle that would stand up. Looks a nice foam and not too much product used out of it judging by your calculated mixes.


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Nice write up mate. That 25 degree nozzle sounded mighty fierce on the paint though. I understand 40 degrees is generally where it's at for paintwork. (And for your Kranzle, that's a 040 orifice.)
> I was impressed how straight you got the foam down the middle of the car! :thumb: I'd have a go at one of those PF22 cannons if they came with a bottle that would stand up. Looks a nice foam and not too much product used out of it judging by your calculated mixes.


You are indeed correct that the 25 degree is a bit fierce but I used it for maximum effect in this test, usually I only ever use the 40 degree on the paint and the 25 degree one on very dirty wheels.

I actually use an 045 orifice nozzle as when I used 040's I found the washer was heading up towards 150bar when it's nominal operating pressure is 130bar. With the 045's it holds 125bar.

There was no skill involved in the 50/50 just pure luck!

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I wouldn't worry too much about operating near the 150 bar maximum if you're only talking about a few minutes use at most. It's not like you're running it constantly all day. Mine gets up to about 145 bar with the 040 but it takes a few seconds to even get to that. As I'm off and on the trigger often and it doesn't get more than 10 minutes use in one go, its not a concern I have.


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

GeeWhizRS said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about operating near the 150 bar maximum if you're only talking about a few minutes use at most. It's not like you're running it constantly all day. Mine gets up to about 145 bar with the 040 but it takes a few seconds to even get to that. As I'm off and on the trigger often and it doesn't get more than 10 minutes use in one go, its not a concern I have.


I'm happy enough with the 045's I've kept the 040's should they be needed.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

minimadmotorman said:


> I'm happy enough with the 045's I've kept the 040's should they be needed.


All good. Out of interest, what does the gauge on the Kranzle read when using your PF22 foam cannon?


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Builds to about 145bar with the 1.25mm orifice in.


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

GeeWhizRS said:


> I'd have a go at one of those PF22 cannons if they came with a bottle that would stand up.


I use my AutoBrite bottle on it was going to buy a Dr Dirt one but I don't see the need. I bought this PF22 2nd hand for £30 on an impulse.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Is the thread the same same as the regular Chinese cannons then?


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes! 28mm


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Good man. Help yourself to a biscuit. 😘


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

I've eaten them all this morning


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Excellent write up, thanks for the effort!

Good timing as well, I too have just bought WP8B instead of usual BH but have only used once so far (and was impressed).

Nice info on the dilutions too. If your AF in the lance starts at 40% and delivers 4% at panel, your lance is diluting by a factor of ten on the way through, WP starts in the lance at 8% so is delivered at 0.8% (by my Friday afternoon maths which may be b*****x) and has impressive foam when hitting the car.

When I used it, it was about 3% at panel and I didn't get nearly that strong a foam so have some investigation to do, if it wasn't hosing it down tomorrow, I'd be out with my measuring cylinders


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

I try to keep my lances clean by flushing them with clean water after use, I blocked an old one up and had to dismantle and soak it in KKD KleenThru


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

GeeWhizRS said:


> I was impressed how straight you got the foam down the middle of the car! :thumb: I'd have a go at one of those PF22 cannons if they came with a bottle that would stand up.


GeeWhiz, take a look at this thread I started. This is what I donewith the MTM PF22. 
Much better and don't fall over at all! It is a fantastic foam cannon but it does come with a nice price tag!

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=417925

Rob


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Nice one Rob. I commented on that thread but didn't even notice the bottle. Hehe. Where did you get the bottle?


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Also before I had the Kranzle I just had a little Nilfisk which I needed the 1.1mm orifice to get decent foam from.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

I have both and rate both for doing their job. For me I only use the eight below via the Lance as you get a nice foam unlike the autofoam which I use in the pump sprayer.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Not tried auto foam through a pump sprayer, might give it a go!


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Nice one Rob. I commented on that thread but didn't even notice the bottle. Hehe. Where did you get the bottle?


Haha, I didn't even notice you commented!

The bottle is very good quality as well, I got it from B&Q with a sprayer for £1!

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=267735&page=1411

Go to the next page 1412 you will see someone else liked the idea. :thumb:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Top work.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Good review mate! 

I found at the same PIR the eight below cleaned ever so slightly better but I can it needs a good long dwell time to get the best results. 

8 below in the summer and autofoam in the winter (pump sprayer) is the perfect combination I think.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Good write up,wax planet makes some great products at great value

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I’ve long thought that as a snow foam autofoam isn’t that cost effective but prefer it as a pre spray 

But can I ask why do some people think a longer dwell time is better? Why is that seen as a positive when comparing 

Surely if AF performs to a similar level with a shorter dwell time that is performing better? I hate having to sit and wait 10minutes for a foam to do its job, and that generally equates to foam standing on the drive for the rest of the day.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Yellow Dave said:


> I hate having to sit and wait 10minutes for a foam to do its job, and that generally equates to foam standing on the drive for the rest of the day.


This is when I clean my wheels

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

For me, Jon at the Forensic Detailing Channel had the best test method for a foam's cleaning ability where he poured various products over a soiled panel and then rinsed off very lightly. It was clear which products were effective. 
Blasting off with a pressure washer is going to shift a lot of the soiling and hide the effects.
If you haven't seen it, here's the video starting at the relevant point 



I would be interested in seeing a similar test on a panel dirtied by regular winter driving using both products mentioned in this thread.


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Honestly didn't think my thread would get this much response. Genuinely chuffed by it. Thanks folks!

Might have to do a few more!


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Yep. Plenty more biscuits available! 😂


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Yellow Dave said:


> I've long thought that as a snow foam autofoam isn't that cost effective but prefer it as a pre spray
> 
> But can I ask why do some people think a longer dwell time is better? Why is that seen as a positive when comparing
> 
> Surely if AF performs to a similar level with a shorter dwell time that is performing better? I hate having to sit and wait 10minutes for a foam to do its job, and that generally equates to foam standing on the drive for the rest of the day.


You know me David, I'm a big fan of autofoam but it has it's down falls. I like using it through a pump sprayer/foamer as through a foam lance, it requires some real trigger control so you don't go through a ton of it.

Also due to how thin it is as a foam (and obviously no foam at all in a pump sprayer) unless you have shade, it makes it impossible to use in the summer without it drying out, even in the shade it really needs to be watched to prevent drying out.

I haven't touched on it much but I do think autofoam really struggles in the warmer months. This is where products like eight below and autoglanz spritzer really shine. They still offer the same cleaning power but can sit on the panel far longer and not dry out. No point sitting watching them work either, hit the full car with either and while it clings 10-20 mins quickly go around and give the tyres/wheels/fuel cap/grills etc a good clean with some brushes using the foam.

For me that is a huge advantage which makes them all year around foam prewash products which I personally don't think autofoam is. Only downside of them is they are a more expensive but then based on dilutions/methods of use can actual end up cheaper per wash than autofoam. Hopefully helps answer your question with regards to the products 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

GeeWhizRS said:


> I was impressed how straight you got the foam down the middle of the car! :thumb: I'd have a go at one of those PF22 cannons if they came with a bottle that would stand up.


Following our little convo from last week have you seen what MTM have done?

They have made the MTM Hydro PF22.2 lol. The bottle is a much better shape and will not fall over. They obviously listened to their customers and sorted the issue.

Rob


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Yeah I saw it mate, looks smart. Thought of you when I saw it. 😂


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Yeah I saw it mate, looks smart. Thought of you when I saw it. 😂


Still the bottle alone is 15 times more expensive than my B&Q one! Guess what it does differently? :lol::lol::lol:

Rob


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Treated myself to 5l of 8 below in WPs Black Friday sales.

That's me sorted for foam for quite some time! Although I might have to try some 7 below for the summer months.


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

Brian1612 said:


> You know me David, I'm a big fan of autofoam but it has it's down falls. I like using it through a pump sprayer/foamer as through a foam lance, it requires some real trigger control so you don't go through a ton of it.
> 
> Also due to how thin it is as a foam (and obviously no foam at all in a pump sprayer) unless you have shade, it makes it impossible to use in the summer without it drying out, even in the shade it really needs to be watched to prevent drying out.
> 
> ...


In warmer weather the panels are warmer aswell which means snowfoams need less time to work, even using a ik foamer and apply autofoam as a thick foam it dies off and drys quickly. I stick with auto foam though as its not caustic and uses good quality surfectents its not full of corrosive sodium salts and harsh chemicals like sodium hydroxide.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

JU5T1N said:


> In warmer weather the panels are warmer aswell which means snowfoams need less time to work, even using a ik foamer and apply autofoam as a thick foam it dies off and drys quickly. I stick with auto foam though as its not caustic and uses good quality surfectents its not full of corrosive sodium salts and harsh chemicals like sodium hydroxide.


I think you mean they have less time to work & not that they require less time? Anyway for summer I always recommend rinsing the car down thoroughly to bring panel temps down. I do it all year arounf anyway but I know some people like applying directly onto a dry dirty car which in summer can be dangerous. With regards to what products to use I don't think there is any right or wrong answer Justin, it's just preference really.

You can use AF in the summer but I would strongly advise only doing so out of direct sunlight as it can begin to dry & bake onto the paint within a matter of seconds depending on how warm it is. In the shade though I am comfortable using AF, it only needs 1-2 mins of dwell to work & in the shade there is little risk of drying out & leaving chemical etching. It's still my favourite pre wash overall I would say 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Brian1612 said:


> for summer I always recommend rinsing the car down thoroughly to bring panel temps down.


I'd not thought of pre-rinsing to reducing panel temperatures, more thought required on my part 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

Brian1612 said:


> I think you mean they have less time to work & not that they require less time?


No hot panels are beneficial in a way it will increase the temperature of snowfoam/water mixture and allow it to work quicker and be more effective, more heat means more energy and faster moving molecules with autofoam this means it will be displacing the dirt from the surface faster.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

It’ll also dry up fast on the panel Justin. You might want to use warm water in your foam cannon in colder temperatures but a hot panel is never a good panel in my book.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

JU5T1N said:


> No hot panels are beneficial in a way it will increase the temperature of snowfoam/water mixture and allow it to work quicker and be more effective, more heat means more energy and faster moving molecules with autofoam this means it will be displacing the dirt from the surface faster.


BH specifically recommend it is applied to cool panels which to me makes a lot of sense - not an expert but I believe product 'cloud point' is more about the temperature of the mix applied to the car and without the pre-rinse or using cold water in the lance this is likely to be exceeded if applying it to a sun-baked panel? Risk far greater than reward in this case and I for one don't like playing wannabe chemist with my cars


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

My cars white so probably doesn't get as hot as a dark coloured car, I've no issues using autofoam in the sun I just rinse it off before it starts drying on.


----------

